

 Sony dives deep into the PS4’s hardware power, controller features at GDC - te_chris
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/03/sony-dives-deep-into-the-ps4s-hardware-power-controller-features-at-gdc/

======
ditoa
"The development environment coders will use is based on Windows 7 and fully
integrated with Visual Studio 2010 and 2012, allowing developers to debug PS4
code just like PC code. Tools will include C and C++ front ends that are
largely compatible with most standard compilers, and various binary utilities,
including CPU and GPU analyzers that can run in real time alongside games.
Development houses will also be able to distribute tool and version updates to
multiple dev kits more easily through a tool integrated into Windows
Explorer."

Wow. Pretty big move by Sony there.

